# FInally got a couple turned - Wounded Weasel



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This is one is turned from a premium piece of cocobolo. It is $22 in the US and I'll pay the postage. Most of you know the story about the Wounded Weasel calls. For those who don't, I'll post an explanation below.


















The calls are approximately 2.5" OAL. Each has a 7/8" tapered exhaust.
These calls don't necessarily sound like a wounded weasel.
What's a wounded weasel sound like? The name came about when a caller in
Florida acquired one of my calls and mistook my name, Weasel, for the sound
the call was supposed to make. At any rate that call was a prototype and
didn't yet have a name. I thought it was kind of funny and since that day I
have called them Wounded Weasels. They are a very *high pitched RASPY* call.
You can blow it softly as a coaxer or crank up the volume for a primary call by
adding more air. This call is effective on all predators, especially bobcats and
fox. It will add a new sound to your arsenal that will bring the animals
running.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice tight grain and a pretty turn weasel !


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Worm wood next ? Lol jk


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks great Weasel! The Coco is really sharp.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice and guys a wounded weasel does sound great!!


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

another nice call PW.. One of theses days i will have a couple made by you


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful turn Weasel !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful looking call.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I like that! That wood grain looks beautiful.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments. This call has been sold.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. This call has been sold.


 Have you ever made any calls out of Central America hard woods??


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

hassell said:


> Have you ever made any calls out of Central America hard woods??


Yes, many of them.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

That is a beautiful call! I have a recording that probably sounds more like a wounded weasle though----


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Yes, many of them.


Just curious as I traveled a lot throughout there and lived in Panama, came across many mills and they sold some beautiful wood for export!!!! Which woods did you use and from where?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cocobolo can be from Panama. Also from Mexico, Costa Rica, and Nicaragua.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> That is a beautiful call! I have a recording that probably sounds more like a wounded weasle though----


Hahahahaha.....that NAILS it! PERFECT!









As far as Central American Wood...

Honduran Rosewood

Bocote

Cocobolo

Kingwood

Bloodwood

Zebrawood

Ziricote

Chechen

Yellowheart

Tulipwood

Goncalo Alves

Chakte Viga

whew!!!!! There are a lot of 'em!

I know there are more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel do you know the source of your cocobolo? It is my understanding that the stuff from mexico usually is more orange-red in color than the others. Or do I have that backwards? LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I carry so much stuff when I go, I was wondering if calls were/have ever been made of balsa LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Most of the Cocobolo I use now is from Nicaragua. It seems to have better grain patterns and color than the Mexican Cocobolo, but the Mexican Cocobolo isn't bad. The Cocobolo from Nicaragua is generally more expensive.

I think I've used a couple of pieces of Bois de Rose, but only because it was given to me or maybe I got it in a trade.

Antlerz22, Cedar makes a great looking, lightweight call. They can sound real good, too. Besides, they smell good and are real pretty.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I just haven't ordered any before. I have seen some decent pieces, but they are usually sold before I can get them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Most of the Cocobolo I use now is from Nicaragua. It seems to have better grain patterns and color than the Mexican Cocobolo, but the Mexican Cocobolo isn't bad. The Cocobolo from Nicaragua is generally more expensive.
> 
> I think I've used a couple of pieces of Bois de Rose, but only because it was given to me or maybe I got it in a trade.
> 
> Antlerz22, Cedar makes a great looking, lightweight call. They can sound real good, too. Besides, they smell good and are real pretty.


The Mexican stuff is usually more oily too? I had a piece that was so oily that even a through wipe down with mineral spirits, the finish still did not want to dry.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've gone to acetone to wipe down oily woods. It seems to work just a bit better for me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is exactly why I ask questions. I usually learn something. Thanks Weasel.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

If you don't have acetone denatured alcohol will work better than mineral spirits, but so far I haven't found anything better than acetone. OH!!! if you use plastic or Delrin toneboards the denatured alcohol works well to clean them, but acetone will probably ruin them. I keep all three solvents on hand.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking call sir, what would the postage to England be?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

round trip first class flight is around $5500.00 and I'll deliver one in person.....LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That cheap! I'll take a 1000 then.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Lovely looking call sir, what would the postage to England be?


I think it is aroud 7-8 American dollars.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Weasel said:


> I think it is aroud 7-8 American dollars.


Well thats more than doable, paypal?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Well thats more than doable, paypal?


Yes, I can take PayPal. This particular call is sold, but I have more of the same wood and can turn another.

There are people using these calls in England, Scotland, Australia, Africa, Finland, Sweden, Mexico, Canada and USA. They are doing well on fox, jackels, all types of cats, badgers and larger canines.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well we may have to have a chat about you making a couple more then!


----------

